# Eingehender Paketverlust



## Knogle (28. Juli 2017)

Ich gruesse euch liebe Community,

Ich war nun ca. 20 Jahre Kunde bei der Telekom, und seit einigen Jahren habe ich dort mit heftigstem Paketverlust zu kaempfen gehabt, bis zu 60%.
Ich habe dann mal die Telefonleitung von der Hausanschlussdose bis zur UAE Dose ausgetauscht, jedoch weiss ich nicht ob der Wechsel wirklich was gebracht hat.

Habe nun NetCologne, ein Anbieter der nicht die Leitungen der Telekom nutzt, sondern eigene Leitungen, jedoch scheint der Kupferteil von deren Verteiler bis zur meiner Hausanschlussdose dennoch der alte zu sein.
Denn schliesslich stelle ich auch jetzt einen eingehenden Paketverlust von bis zu 25% fest, je nach Internetauslastung.

Damals hatte ich 16MBit Leitung, nun 100MBit, die 100MBit kommen auch wirklich an, jedoch mit dem Paketverlust.

Was kann ich da machen? Hat jemand Tipps?

Habe mal alle Geraet abgemacht, und eins direkt via LAN an den Router, und auch da habe ich den Paketverlust.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass das Problem zwischen dem Verteiler von NetCologne bzw. der Telekom und der Hausanschlussdose liegt/lag


----------



## niklasschaefer (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo, 
das kann von Fehlerhaften-Verbindungen bis hin zu Feuchtigkeit/Korrosion, Schirmung in den Kabeln alles sein. Was ich einmal testen würde direkt die Box unten an der Übergabestelle installieren direkt mal zwei Adern auf eine TAE Dose und dann mal prüfen. Wenn du eine Fritzbox hast kannst du da auch mal schauen was unter DSL-Informationen steht Maximale Geschwindigkeit/Maximale Stabilität oder Ausgeglichen? Wie hast du festgestellt das du Package Losts hast? 

1&1 Hilfe Center - Storsicherheit im 1&1 DSL-Modem einstellen

NetCologone mietet die letzte Meile meist von der Telekom das hast du richtig erkannt. Du kannst aber mal fragen bei NetCologne ob das auch so ist.  Zur Not mal ein Störungsmeldung aufgeben, Die Übergabestelle zum Haus hin die könntest du mit viel Aufwand natürlich auch einmal prüfen ob es hier Wassereinbrauch gab. Wenn sie auf deinem Grundstück liegt. 

Wird VDSL,Vectoring eingesetzt? ALL-IP Anschluss? Analoger Anschluss?

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Knogle (28. Juli 2017)

Danke dir schonmal!
Festgestellt habe ich das im Teamspeak, als auch mit mtr unter Linux.

Habe VDSL Vectoring  IP Anschluss

Klar ich schaue mal in der Fritzbox nach


----------



## niklasschaefer (28. Juli 2017)

Klar kein Thema. Dafür sind wir da. Da kannst im Log unter DSL Informationen auch mal schauen ob die Fritzbox dies auch wahrnimmt. DSL Vectoring ist natürlich sehr anfällig auch wenn die zwei Adern (TAE) vertauscht sind. Frequenzüberlagerungen von anderen Teilnehmern auf der selben Leitung 

Be Teamspeak kann natürlich auch ein Latenz Problem vom Server sein.


----------



## Knogle (28. Juli 2017)

Oh wie ich sehe gibt es also wohl viele moegliche Ursachen 

Habe mal die Infos angehangen


----------



## niklasschaefer (28. Juli 2017)

Aber das sieht gut aus! Denke seitens DSLAM und Kabel ist alles I.o wenn ich mir die Grafik so anschaue. Kannst auch mal unter Windows/cmd/ ping 8.8.8.8 -t und da dann mal schauen ob da ein Packetloss auftritt. Wird aber wahrscheinlich nichts passiern


----------

